# objektbasiert <=> objektorientiert?



## Radhad (24. März 2003)

Hi Leute!

Mal eine Grundlegende Frage... Ich lerne C momentan auf meiner Schule, und wir schreiben unsere Programme objektbasierend. Allerdings kann ich auch objektorientiert schreiben, nur versteht ich a) den unterschied nicht so ganz und b) welches davon besser ist. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand den genauen Unterschied einmal darlegen könnte.


----------



## Sinac (25. März 2003)

Lernt ihr echtes C oder C++ ?
Würd fast sagen das ist das gleiche, aber
C ist ja nicht Objectorientiert...

Was macht ihr denn so? Strukturen? Funktionen?

Ein kleiner Beispielcode wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## Christian Fein (25. März 2003)

Object Orientiert unterstützt den kompletten umfang der Object Orientierten Programmierung. Mann kann sowohl Object Orientierte Struckturen, unter nutzung von sämmtlichen OOP Techniken wie Polymorphy, Kapselung und verebung schaffen und ebenso gleichzeitig nutzen. Object Orientierte Sprachen sind z.b C++, Java, C#

Object Basierende Sprachen wie z.b VisualBasic oder auch JavaScript. Es stehen einen nicht die möglichkeiten zu OOP Strukturen zu schaffen. Der Programmfluss basiert auf fertigen Objecten die einem von der Runtime "serviert" werden, welche genutzt werden kann.

Lirion sollte darüber noch mehr wissen, als VB und C++ Programmierer. Ich verabscheue VB viel zu sehr als das ich da mir wissen aneingen will


----------



## Radhad (25. März 2003)

dann ist es klar, dass objektorientiert mehr stärken hat...

beispiel code ist z.b. als hello world programm ob ich

printf("Hello World");

schreibe oder ob ich 

cout<<"Hello World";

schreibe... als beispiel, viel mehr habe ich mich damit noch nicht befasst, nur etwas mit basis befehlen rumprobiert. ansonsten sind wir momentan in der schule bei funktionen, strukturen hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. März 2003)

Dann warte ne weile ab bis du zum objekt orientierten kommst. 

Das ist etwas weitereichend


----------



## Adam Wille (25. März 2003)

Fall JavaScript:

Ich hab zwar auch durchaus in anderen Teilen des Netzes aufgeschnappt, dass es eine objektbasierende Sprache sei, aber dennoch besteht doch nicht nur die Möglichkeit, vorgefertigte Klassen zu verwenden, sondern eigene Klassen und Methoden können ebenso eingebracht werden.

Da verschwimmt für mich jetzt irgendwie die Grenze. 

Oder worauf beziehst du, Holy, dich bei besagten "fertigen Objekten, die einem zur runtime serviert werden"? 

Geist


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. März 2003)

> Oder worauf beziehst du, Holy, dich bei besagten "fertigen Objekten, die einem zur runtime serviert werden"?


Wahrscheinlich auf das, was Microsoft zwischen 1991 und 2001 als objektorientierte Programmiersprache durchgemogelt hat - kurz: VB (bis einschliesslich Version 6).


----------



## Christian Fein (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Fall JavaScript:
> 
> Oder worauf beziehst du, Holy, dich bei besagten "fertigen Objekten, die einem zur runtime serviert werden"?
> ...



Es gibt die 3 Säulen der Object Orientierten Programmierung:

Vererbung Kapselung und Polymorphy.

Soviel ich weiss kannst du bei javascript nicht kapsen und es ist nicht polymorph. 
Ob du vererben kannst weiss ich nicht.

Aber JavaScript Object Orientiert zu bezeichnen währe schon "dreisst"


----------



## Adam Wille (25. März 2003)

Also Vererbung ist kein Problem, die anderen beiden würde ich auch ausschließen, wenngleich ich einen von beiden schonmal im Zusammenhang mit ActionScript, ja auch nur eine Implementierung von JavaScript, gelesen habe.

Dennoch - die klare Trennlinie fehlt mir irgendwo.

Geist


----------

